# What size tank for a group?



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Currently I have six females total after I got four more last week (so that makes two adults and four babies that I would estimate to be 6 or 7 weeks old). I had my two adult females in a 10 gallon tank with plenty of bedding to burrow in, a hide, a wheel, and lots of cardboard and wood chew toys. My two girls started having spats, so I was recommended by someone that I add two more females to the group because the fact that it was only a pair could have been causing the issues. That same person said a 10 gallon would be fine for 4 mice.

I got four more mice instead of just two, so would a 20 gallon tank be okay to keep 6 females in? 
I had originally planned to add my tank topper to the 10 gallon, but I think I'd much rather use the 20 gallon tank since the topper gets quite messy.

My mice aren't extremely active. They mostly just sleep in their burrows, but they come out to play when I open the lid of the tank.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Due to the many different shapes of tanks as in tall hexagonal etc just saying 20 or 10 gallon tanks although tthe standard tank sizes are considered to be usually twice the length as it is high and wide I much prefer to use the laboratory minimum size floor space plus 50 per cent per animal.

Lab mice minimum requirements weighing less than 30g if kept singly 200 square centimetres
Lab mice minimum requirements weighing over 30g if kept singly 200 square centimetres
Lab mice minimum requirements when kept in groups weighing less than 30g 60 square centimetres per animal
Lab mice minimum requirements when kept in groups weighing 30g or more 100 square centimetres per animal

These sizes have been adopted after the animal welfare act 2006 in the UK, but as anyone will tell you the bigger the better, the wild mouse has an area of approximately 100 square metres in which it forages


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

The 20 gallon is a 20 Long. I've never seen hexagon shaped tanks used for small animals, since those typically don't have much floor space and are better for aquatic creatures.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a ten gallon I'm using right now, for a female, and male. I'm trying to get her pregos. I say use the 20 gallon for six mice is fine, but remember the more the mice the more it will smell, get dirty easily, and constantly having to get more food. Also it might be to much to clean, because even my ten gallon gets annoying. Give t atry though, and if it works for you then great!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Tanks are ok for the keeping of rodents but as Mc.Macki Mice do have the downsides, another of those downsides is airflow and being much taller than is really necessary without ventilation will cause a build up of amonia more than RUBs modified to have the added ventilation in the sides.

I personally prefer the plastic tubs as they are lightweight, easy to move about and easy to clean, the extra time taken to make it suitable for the mice was well worth it and if dropped there is less likelihood of it breaking unlike a glass tank.

Mc.Macki Mice the purpose of my last post was intended more to give a minimum floor space requirement per animal than the type of housing as mice can be kept in many different types, from wood, glass, plastic, to conform with the animal welfare act 2006 part of which relates to housing it is important that one knows and understands the minimum requirements as laid out in that act anything smaller may be treated as animal cruelty especially by the RSPCA whom, if it was upto them would try and ban the keeping of any animal in captivity.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Why do people always try to ban the right to own an animal. Like if we were to just let dogs roam the streets it wouldn't help anyone. Dogs could join into packs and attack young and old people, the would continuously breed so there would be an overpopulation, and they can carry diseases. Some groups of these animal people don't think clearly, I honestly can't stand PETA, but that is my own opinion. So I'm sorry pro-petz if I offended you.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I don't mind cleaning it more often. With just my two mice in the 10 gallon tank I would clean it at least once a week. I may look into making a bin cage if I can find a bin that I'd be satisfied with long term. I once had a bin cage for gerbils (without sides cut out of course. It only had a cut out in the lid for mesh), but I threw it away because it got messy quick and the split that I had put in it for a split-cage broke. My biggest issue with bin cages is, they aren't very visible in or out (as things are right now, my mice see me coming and they come out of their tunnels to greet me.. or well the tame ones do.) and the smell of plastic is very difficult to completely get out of it.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Mc.Macki Mice I am not offended that is what I was trying to put across it is the likes of PETA and alot of other so called animal welfare groups that given the chance would ban us from having any animal as a pet. Rather than banning they should concentrate more on teaching to be a responsible animal owner, although the number of irresponsible pet owners is a minority luckily and with the introduction of the animal welfare act 2006 has some good points in that it will mean animals can be removed before they suffer from serious neglect.

Awaiting_Abyss I know what you mean about plastic tubs and I have found several even though from same supplier do vary greatly in the quality. Sorry I do not know where you live but here in the UK I look in shops like Wilinsons, Poundstretcher, Asda and even local store that has recently opended near me and look at all the bins and only get the ones that I am able to see clearly through, having cut outs on the sides and meshed over also helps.


----------

